# Software for finding a grow spot in your area.



## longtimegrower (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey all been growing over 20 years. Living in a new state but already scoping out the area. Try this software for your area its called Google earth. You can pull up a close up of your area and tell where there are large clearings in the woods and where the closest road is to that area. You can tell how close the houses are to that area and things like lakes and mountains so you have an excuse for being there fishing hiking ect. Good luck


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link dude, sorta heavy program better have a good internet connection.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 27, 2006)

yea the program is a bit big but it does pretty much rock. I've never thought of using it for that use, longtimegrower but its a pretty damn good idea.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

oh ya, i live in BC canada.  in what is called the O/D capital of the world.  this year we had 1 of the new drug task forces in our town for 6 weeks flying overhead by heliocopter mapping the whole area. about 2500 sq. miles of terraine.  they were pinpointing all the choice o/d grow sites.  using GPS or is it GSP?  the program that they used to send the choppers in was google earth advanced.  and this is canada, how many of your american drug or law enforcement agencies are using this program?

google earth is a grabber program, so be careful.  what i mean is; it takes over all your search engines and becomes the primary default search engine.  i had a heck of a time getting rid of it.  had to go into the hard drive and delete the files manually.  so think twice before using.  also any1 can log into the site to browse what you are doing with advanced edition.  wanna lead the d.e.a. to your site and have them watch you tend your grow?  think again friends.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 27, 2006)

Wait i'm confused. How does google earth take over all your search engines? I can still go to yahoo or ask.com and search and it doesn't kick me back to google. Nor can the DEA log into the google earth data base and see what I am doing. They can't without a search warrant. Even if they could how would me browing all the major cities in the world and looking in some mountain region or wooded region set them off them i'm growing an outdoor operation? I'm with you that the biggest threat to O/D growing in helicopters but its not like google earth updates every minute and they can watch me go to and from a site in the woods....


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

search warrent - on the web, you gotta be kidding.  but yes, there are a lot of areas that you could slip thru and they wouldnt get you but remember that this is only 1 satellite search database.  i know the military has had 1 for years here.  in behind your yahoo is a little program that google earth attaches too and can scan and download all the places that you have gone to using that search engine.  the same for all yer computer info,  didnt know that eh?  i have the advanced google earth software program; just not on this computer nor thru this ISP nor in contact with it in any way.  i can see if my friends are home 25 miles away and who is sitting on their porch with them.  hehehe  i have also gone into iraq and studied military operations at a height of 100 feet until the signal has been jammed.  welcome to the new tomorrow.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 27, 2006)

I wasn`t saying pick the bigest open field and fill it up. Try looking at the locations you might want to grow in and you can see where the best roads are and if there may be houses closer than you thought they were. Use it with common sence. Thats how you grow for a long time with out getting caught.  If im worried about an area ill go at night in the moon light the mosquitos are so bad where i am no one is going to sit out there till two in the morning waiting on you to come over a few plants. Lighten up being  so parranoid or find a legal hobby. Slim


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey slim, i been growing o/d longer then you have, and i have 4 this year.  i'll post my opinion here about new technology all that i want.  you on the other hand, can change yer attitude anytime soon.  im talkin the do's and dont's of google earth and poor little you got offended.  so you attack my hobby; grow up.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

Seems to me Astra and LTG were both trying to be helpful to me. If you think about it, it is a helpful program, but on the other hand I would be leery using this shareware. Why is it shareware? Seems obious to me.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 27, 2006)

Astra you didn`t upset me. I thought this room was to help others. Seems like some of us just want to think there the best and just rock the boat all the time. That is not what i thought the form was for. Im more of a commercial grower so maybe i should find another room. peace and chill slim


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 27, 2006)

astra, yea you are right about google having tha ability to transmit information to their collective servers. You also have the option to check that little button to make everything go away. Why would google use this programming with google earth? why not their toolbar or other downloads they have that are related to searches. I REALLY doubt that you have the ability to tap into what seems to be a spy satellite. How were you able to gain access to this advanced software so advanced that i doubt a public corporation could obtain. Also the police do need a search warrant even with the internet. Many times internet companies have said F you to the cops when they ask for information like that. So when the police hack the google server and get my info there is a get out of jail free card for me...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

i stated my opinion when i stripped the google earth program and deleted it.  you can believe whatever you want.  i dont have it on MY computer so do as you please.  secondly, i have military background with lots of retired buddys so tapping into a satelite is not hard fer me.  i posted a warning, you all can use yer own mind to do what you do.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you honestly believe they need a warrant? It has been proven your phones have been tapped since the Clinton administration. They argue that they only started this after 9/11, but don't let them decieve you. How many people have been popped that have been the most careful and not leaving a trace? MANY. If you don't think our judicial system isn't corrupt along with a lot of police officers, you are mistaken. If they can pull that off, they can do more. They hire the best of the best to track people like us down. I don't think Astra meant to offend you longtimegrower. Don't be so dramatic.  I have friends that can make a computer do whatever they want. Some taught in the military, some are bookworms, either way there is a way that is not public knowledge.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2006)

My 2 pennies worth....
I don't put anything past "big brother" I mean everything ya do (except cash) is monitored. To be totally free of cash and gold, diamonds, ect.  only. Everything has a trail whether digital or paper.
but......
What does it come down too? Money...what am I worth. 
Thats really the bottom line..."What am I worth". 
not much I'll tell ya. It would not benefit anyone to have me put into jail. I do not sell, I do not intend to districute. I keep my plant count below the intent limit. 
IMHO I'm not worth it.
but don't anyone kid themselves..we are all being watched. IMHO.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree with mutt...can never trust uncle sam.  i have used google earth many times its an ok program but the images are pretty blury in my area so i lost interest in it.   i guess id be more worried about posting pics of my grow online then i would be about using google earth to look at areial photos as an aid in finding a nice place to grow.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 28, 2006)

i honestly don't beleive that a government agency can use anything in court against you that was obtained illegally... i may be mistaken so show me an example. sure people that are very careful get pinched but it doesn't mean the government is tapping your phone becuase you're selling an ounce of weed a week. Somebody turns them in. As careful as they are people need other people, sell to buy from ect. and they inturn lead to convictions either trying to get out of trouble themselves or just getting revenge. 

Aero Tex, yea sure phones have been taped but only looking for certain words. If the government were to tap everyones phone and listen to each conversation do you know the type and size of that facility? You think the government is going to come after you because you call your dealer and ask for an 1/8? Do you think eight quater ounce are even on their watch list for words? Come on think of the reality of this how many times do these words come up in conversations that have nothing to do about weed. Secondly why hasn't the DEA hacked this site and even if they don't log IPs it can be easily coded where it is saved on a server other then this. Nobody has come to my door as many of the other growers here with many posts, pictures and grow journals. Stop being paranoid, yea the government is pretty crapy and they do some stupid shitty things to their citizens but listen to Mutt they're not coming after YOU, you just aren't worth it.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh one more thing about google earth. Earlier this year google earth upgraded its satellites to process 400 seperate 10 square mile sections of earth a day. Damn thats a lot, but wait there are 57,268,900 square miles of Earth. Do the math, as far as google earth being used for anything close to a spy satellite is pretty out there statement....

here is the article: http://www.techworld.com/storage/features/index.cfm?featureid=2315&pagtype=samechan&categoryid=9


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 28, 2006)

Actually, gold is monitored, and your cash will be soon, too. They are talking making it to where if you use a large bank, usually owned by a larger bank your cash will be monitored and the gov't will be able to withdraw in times of war and even regulate what you take out. You really can't trust Uncle Sam.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

ok, 1 last post.  its better to be safe then sorry, right?  now in canada, all cash transactions over 10,000 are reported by the banks.  this is in or out. - my ex was a banker.  phone calls are all taped; red flagged on certain words.  there are several mj busts a month here - court - they never go to court; get real man.  cell phones can be monitered also, they are radio wave transmissions.  satelites as well, its all tracable. 

now ya got the states and HOMELAND SECURITY which is hooked up to all the american law enforcement agengies.  their word is the law; try arguing with them and you disappear.  courts - rights - yer living in the past, my friend.  if leo gets you on his radar and he wants you - your dead meat.

you only know what google earth releases in press releases to the public.  they can track IP'S - big deal, that gives them a city wide area or the location of the ISP.  i can too.  im safe - are you?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 28, 2006)

if they don't go to court where do they go? Are they killing growers and burrying their bodies in remote places up there in Canada? Or just throwing your asses in jail without a trail.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

man, you are full of questions, aint ya?  mj is a low priority to the canadian police unless it comes to their attention via a complaint or hydro theft.  or a fire.  to many judges dismiss the charges or have the case thrown out of court.  therefore, any1 up to 10 lights just gets their equipment seized and the product destroyed.  and in some cases not even this.  case never goes to trial.  to many mj med suppliers like me out there.  hehehe  if yer stupid enough to have a weapon present then its different, or another type of drug.  or live beyond yer means cause then the IRS gets into it.  i run 9 lights and pay my bills on time.  i live quietly - no problems.


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2006)

> i live in BC canada. in what is called the O/D capital of the world. this year we had 1 of the new drug task forces in our town for 6 weeks flying overhead by heliocopter mapping the whole area. about 2500 sq. miles of terraine. they were pinpointing all the choice o/d grow sites.



....yet...





> mj is a low priority to the canadian police unless it comes to their attention via a complaint.......any1 up to 10 lights just gets their equipment seized and the product destroyed. and in some cases not even this. case never goes to trial. to many mj med suppliers like me out there. hehehe


...outdoor is high priority and indoor isn't?..interesting...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

hey hick, this is canada.  dont want the tourists or visiting americans seeing something growing freely in a mountain meadow or some1's back yard while on a helicopter tour, now would we?  i have discovered 30 acre o/d grows in my back yard.  all around a local 9 hole golfcourse is 1 example.  and the american diplomat, here on an executive holiday would be sure to hit 1 into the rough.  i can just see the headlines.  or thats how our politians think anyway. IMHO


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 28, 2006)

I can only imagine all the things the us does if canada exercises that much caution. they don't do anything, no court, astra? No arbitration or sentence?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

an investigation reporter for one of BC's leading newspapers had a writeup about marijuana growers and the crown.  in it; it was stated that 1 - canada does not have the prison resources to handle all the indoor and outdoor marijuana offenders.  and even if it did, 2 - that the cost of imprisoning such offenders would cripple the canadian taxpayer in the costs of housing and feeding, let alone guarding them 24/7.

therefore crown council - the prosecuting attorney; the same as an A.D.A. meets with the offender before court and works out a deal with them.  this happens in around 85% of marijuana offenses.  futhurmore, some people, to get a deal, will rat out higher drug offenders like meth dealers ect........  if it is proven that they are growing for their own use and/or a few other people or for medical supply then it is in most cases dropped.  end of story.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 28, 2006)

No the growers getting busted are big growers and they have enought fundsto get out of trouble.  The upper level of the law enforcment has there hand in the big dealers pockets. The lower law makes the busts the top law dogs hush it all up thats why only the little man goes to jail.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 28, 2006)

nope, not in this area friend.  i can tell ya of 8 major busts in the last 3 months that im aware of and they are all sitting in jail.  2 have had all their assets seized and 1 is fighting the IRS - the wife.  these are indoor with an average of 50 lights.  23 o/d crops burnt to date and 16 knock downs where they cannot burn.  in the last 3 weeks. 1 was mine.


----------



## KADE (Sep 28, 2006)

They got 12 christmas tree lot sized plots in my area pretty recently... no one went to jail, and some ppl were cought tending to them. However, the fines that they need to pay are a lil rough... but better then jailtime imo.


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2006)

"Google Watch"


----------



## ninfan77 (Sep 29, 2006)

So is it possible to completely mask one's ID online? Firewall, proxy, cookie monitoring programs... MAC spoofers....  or is it just a matter of time if the man wants to track u down?

Wouldn't it end up with your ISP having to give out your info?


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

An American company would have no choice but to give that info. This site is different, based outta Amsterdam. The locator is something I find to be neat, but not worth the risk.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

internet cyberwarriors like me love their independence and free roamin.  so "the man" is going to have a baad time getting me and then when he does get close, well, thar are some nasty traps and thingys.  my other computer setup is routed thru a satellite then bounced thru several ground based servers all over the world, then back to space, after all that.  it goes to a ISP then back thru duplicate servers again, after several manhours of tracking it dead ends.  i once got "tagged" by an american based law enforcement; so guess what?  i simply terminated that account and computer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   cost to me - around 50.00 total.

now i just run cable and let them come visit if they want on this 1.  eurpean server, firewall, dual hard drive and a security hacker alert program.  if ya dont want visitors; ya no problem.


----------



## HGB (Sep 29, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> my other computer setup is routed thru a satellite then bounced thru several ground based servers all over the world, then back to space, after all that.  it goes to a ISP then back thru duplicate servers again, after several manhours of tracking it dead ends.



I just wear a foil hat


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

i tried that but got too many transmissions from area 51.  them aliens just would not hush up.  hey ya try pepsi yet?  no, im hooked on mt. dew.  rats, i like coke.  this is soda pop not drugs ya nerd.  who you callin nerd?  ect..........


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 29, 2006)

Astra...i have a sneeking suspicion that you do like drugs..   lol all your crazy stoner rambelings about the man being after you...ive heard that happens to people who smoke....MARIJUANA!  ahhhh!  sorry...long day of work and im in need of a day off!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

ftw2012:  if you had the "man" on yer tail fer 38 years, dont ya think that YOU would be a little crazy too.  im the point man fer the association of growers i "hang with".  no kids or family, so i order the seeds, equipment and god knows what from all over the world.  for the last 10 years plus, i've been using the web and a computer.  havin fun.  i also have veteran friends who need the weed to have an easy daily life since their bloody gov't does not give a crap.  so do i sometimes.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 29, 2006)

im not sayin you dont have  reason to be paranoid....im saying the drugs make you that way!   i didnt mean anything by it....was more of a joke against coke/crack heads...ya know? (since you made a joke about coke) always freaked out whenever they even see a cop....or even when the wind blows...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

crack heads naw...........  i think yer referring to METH freaks 'cause thats what they are.  i have a few acquaintences who fit this category and they are; paraniod and dangerous.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah...my best friend since elementry school fits that too....really sucks.   he would freak out about the cops following him every time he would see one.   too bad really....i guess im not too paranoid....being scared wont help me avoid getting into trouble.....just make it more obvious when they see me ive always thought..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 2, 2007)

So google and google toolbar is bad to use? i never knew ne of this 

what search thing should i use and how can i prevent any detection on the net astra??


----------



## redemption (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been told that once they go through the effort of tapping your phone...you're already done for... get a lawer.


----------



## kushkush1 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks man i was looking for the perfect spot and i found it


----------

